# Opinions on owning land bordering public land.



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm currently in the market for 40 or so acres in the TC, Interlochen, West of Grayling area and leaning heavily on buying land adjoining state land. What are the hands on experience of landowners owning next to public land? I'm worried about having issues with constant trespassing and theft. I plan build the place I will probably be the rest of my life, so I would like to make the right decision with no regrets. Thank you.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

NEVER,NEVER,NEVER,EVER buy next to public property for the reasons you stated.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Agreed with above post regarding buying next state land. I have patients in Howell/Brighton area who border state land. Most have an issue at least once or twice a year with trespassers. This isn't limited to hunters, but ATV's and even mountain bikers and hikers.


----------



## whatever (Jan 13, 2011)

wateroperator said:


> I'm currently in the market for 40 or so acres in the TC, Interlochen, West of Grayling area and leaning heavily on buying land adjoining state land. What are the hands on experience of landowners owning next to public land? I'm worried about having issues with constant trespassing and theft. I plan build the place I will probably be the rest of my life, so I would like to make the right decision with no regrets. Thank you.


Own property in the thumb adjoining state land and have little trouble with trespassing. That being said access is difficult with no parking near by. Would buy again without hesitation. More problems with neighbors than state land


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

If you're lucky, there are land locked State parcels taken over through tax foreclosure and surrounded by private land.
They never went to auction because there was no legal access.
Years ago a friend had a 60 acre parcel that only he and 2 neighbors had access to. Never a problem with the public as they had homes/cabins on their own land along the road in, and gated their accesses. They used it often and had no property taxes for it.


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

I've found a few parcels that have public land within a short ride on the Ranger and I'm thinking that may be easier but it's also nice knowing I could just walk off my property onto public.


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

Be very careful, state and federal land will always have someone who considers it "my" or "their" own state land and will permeate it accordingly - but, we've had just as numerous experience with bad (and many great) neighbors over the years as well. Ask a lot of questions and spend a considerable amount of time walking the land before you buy.


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

buggs said:


> Be very careful, state and federal land will always have someone who considers it "my" or "their" own state land and will permeate it accordingly - but, we've had just as numerous experience with bad (and many great) neighbors over the years as well. Ask a lot of questions and spend a considerable amount of time walking the land before you buy.


Would you consider it wrong to talk to surrounding landowners before purchasing land? I don't want to come off as (that guy) to possible neighbors but I'd hate to buy property next to someone that would be difficult to interact with later on.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

I live pretty much in the middle of state land. I don't border it personally, but live in a middle of the state woods "subdivision" of sparse cabins and homes. Only 300 yards or so away from miles of state land. A few properties are bordered on 3 or all 4 sides by state land. I've seen and heard most of the complaints and situations. IMHO, it really all depends. The people who do have problems, are the ones where ORV trails cross the road going into their property. Lots of riders exploring and end up trespassing accidentally or cluelessly. As far as hunters, not really much of an issue. In both cases, ORVs or hunters, as long as you properly mark your road, trails, and property lines, you generally won't have a problem with people coming in off state land. Early November here is it's own season. Posting fresh no trespassing signs season. lol As someone else stated, locals are more a a problem. MUCH more of a problem in many cases, whether there is state or private land bordering it. Unless you're in the middle of ORV trails, I'd go for it. Trespassing problems come with the territory. Being bordered by state land is much more of a plus than minus IMHO. If I had a choice or the opportunity, I myself would buy deeper into state land if I could.


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

Downriver Tackle said:


> I live pretty much in the middle of state land. I don't border it personally, but live in a middle of the state woods "subdivision" of sparse cabins and homes. Only 300 yards or so away from miles of state land. A few properties are bordered on 3 or all 4 sides by state land. I've seen and heard most of the complaints and situations. IMHO, it really all depends. The people who do have problems, are the ones where ORV trails cross the road going into their property. Lots of riders exploring and end up trespassing accidentally or cluelessly. As far as hunters, not really much of an issue. In both cases, ORVs or hunters, as long as you properly mark your road, trails, and property lines, you generally won't have a problem with people coming in off state land. Early November here is it's own season. Posting fresh no trespassing signs season. lol As someone else stated, locals are more a a problem. MUCH more of a problem in many cases, whether there is state or private land bordering it. Unless you're in the middle of ORV trails, I'd go for it. Trespassing problems come with the territory. Being bordered by state land is much more of a plus than minus IMHO. If I had a choice or the opportunity, I myself would buy deeper into state land if I could.


Thank you for the advice and for explaining your personal experiences.


----------



## carpetbagger (Jun 12, 2015)

Neighbors/Cabin owners can make or break your own little slice of heaven. If you get a homesteader (that relocated from another area) that tries to bring their metropolitan attitude to the rural setting or lakefront, your in for a disappointment. Or, if you get a cabin owner neighbor that turns his 5 acres surrounded by state land into a 12 man deer/turkey camp where everyone has keys/atv's/sleds/trailers/brothers friends relatives nephews..etc.., your in for a disappointment. On the other end - if you get neighbors that watch your place, shares a meal and a bonfire and respects your hunting ethics and vise versa, you've got it made. After everything is said and done, and owning a hunting property my whole life, it comes down to your neighbors as the number one factor as we've had years of success and great times, as well as years of heartbreak and disappointment as a result of petty feuds or divergent hunting ethics - defiantly talk with ALL THE NEIGHBORS within a 1/4 mile radius at least, and spend time on the land during hunting seasons before you buy!!!! All in all we are fairly lucky to have what we got, but there were a few years where it was questionable. Bad land with great neighbors are much better than great hunting land with poor neighbors.


----------

